# wat is kid yamamotos training



## sendo (Nov 22, 2007)

I've always wondered how kid achieved such a nicely sculpted body.  What does his routine consist of to get such a body?  Will I _need_ to take supplements and drink protein drinks? Is lifting weights required to get that body--or can I do certain exercises that don't need weights (pushups, situps, etc)

Another thing is I'm 18 and im 5'4" (kid's height) but im wondering what age  males stop growing.  I wouldn't want to start lifting and potentially stunt my growth. I've heard males stop growing at 18, 21, and 25 so I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## Jai (Nov 22, 2007)

you can stop growing anywhere between 17 and 25-26. I didn't stop growing until I was 24.


----------



## sendo (Nov 22, 2007)

Jai said:


> you can stop growing anywhere between 17 and 25-26. I didn't stop growing until I was 24.


thanks for the response.  did you implement anything to your diet that you believe allowed you to grow till 24?


----------



## Jai (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't take anything other then a normal vitamin, but I was working out 6 days a week in my teens. Light weights, and MA only. No shakes, or other types of pills, potions, or anything else.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 22, 2007)

My understanding is that you may grow into your early-to-mid twenties.

Generally, weight training is OK and unlikely to stunt your growth by your late teens.

If you're concerned, I'd discuss your height with a doctor; they'll be able to advise you if there are medical concerns, and what can be done.  And they'll be able to tell you if it's OK to work out.


----------



## sendo (Nov 22, 2007)

Jai said:


> I didn't take anything other then a normal vitamin, but I was working out 6 days a week in my teens. Light weights, and MA only. No shakes, or other types of pills, potions, or anything else.


thanks alot for the responses

what do you mean by 'normal vitamins'? and by MA you mean martial arts?


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2007)

you do have to bare in mind that kid is a professional athlete and as such has more time then most of us to concentrate on diet and training.

I would assume that he does indeed take supplements.

If you are doing the type of training he is a protein shake is the bare min that you should be taking.


----------

